# pięciominutówka



## Encolpius

Hello, does *pięciominutówka *mean only a meal made in a short time or can it mean anything lasting very short time (5-minute)? Thanks.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Actually it can mean anything lasting 5-minutes, but maybe it has been used mostly in the meaning you suggest. I have never heard it before, must be relatively new. There is also a calque from English "to have one's own five minutes " used in Polish. May be it is used in that meaning too. The meaning depends on context here.


----------



## Lapidarek

Never heard it before, doesn't sound like a meal to me. Could you provide some context?


----------



## grassy

I have heard it used in reference to a short pop quiz.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, Grassy, very interesting comment.


----------



## bibax

In Czech, it _(pětiminutovka)_ means mostly: a short warm-up exercise (physical), limbering-up exercise, or a short test, e.g. short orthographic dictation in the beginning of a language lesson.

Especially it is used in reference to Orwell's "1984":

pětiminutovka nenávisti = pięciominutówka nienawiści;

(I know, there's merely "two minutes of hate" in the original text)


----------



## dreamlike

Under most circumstances, I would just take it to mean "a 5-minute break".


----------

